# 12 Hours of Green Run



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good evening TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here with an HOTV News Flash 1 from GreenRun Speedway in sunny Virginia Beach, VA. First before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. So far this year we have:

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
 http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
no web site????


Race fans we have had our first arrival Fair Racing out of Springfield Il, Rick is no stranger to GreenRun and arrived today driving a blue Shelby Cobra towing a GT40. Our gal in the pits Aurora Cannon snapped this shot for you











Lets go to Smokey Burgess and see what going on in the infield.


Howdy race fans it sure is great to be back here at the beach. This year all cars are being weighted and put on the dyno and have to make a run on the skid pad.

The Shelby Cobra weighed in at 18.7 g, It running some good looking RRR 3R chrome T/A wheels not sure about the tires though will have to get up with Fair Racing's crew chief later. On the Dyno she put out a very nice 17/16 and on the skid pad pulled .865 Gs.

The GT40 came in at 20.3 g the extra weight coming from what looks like a JW front end. Not sure whose rims and tires on the rear. On the Dyno it run up a 13/12 and on the skid pad pulled 937 Gs

Back to you James.

Thanks Smokey. That it for this News Flash folks

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun News Flash 2*

Good evening TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here with an HOTV news flash from GreenRun Speedway in sunny Virginia Beach, VA. First before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. 
So far this year we have:

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Race fans we two arrivals today HoJoe Racing out of Hawk Point, MO and Falstaff Racing out of Tucson, AZ

Lets got to Aurora Cannon.

Hi James first to arrive was HoJoe Racing sporting am Eldon Ferrari P330. Here my shot of them arriving.










He will have to get over to JW's Shop and get some numbers on her before she will be race ready.

Not 15 mins after HoJoe arrived in rolls a caravan from Tucson, AZ with Falstaff Racings entries. They brought a pair of
GT40s and a 65 Mustang this year, Here is the shot I snapped.










Back to you James.

Thanks Aurora some great shots as always. Now lets go to Smokey in the infield.

Howdy TJET Race Fans its great to be back at the beach just got word my drinkin buddies Bubba and the gang from TX are on the way
I sure hope they stay out of trouble this time 

Into tech first was HoJoe Racing. She weighed in at 20.6 g. Ran a 13/12 on the Dyno with a 5.34 running mile and pulled .932 G on the skid pad.
However there is a problem the Eldon body will not fit through the tech block. The chassis goes through ok but the body is a tad too big. We will 
have to wait and see what the Tech Committee has to say. A representative form Corrie Motors said they have a nice SWB Porsche 917 that they 
can use if necessary.

Next in to tech was Falstaff Racing. First in was the 65 Mustang running No 33. It weighed in a 18.6 g. Ran 11/12 on the Dyno and pulled .932 G 
on the skid pad. Up next was a beautiful red with white and gold trim GT40 wearin No 4. It weighed in at 20.1g. Ran 15/14 on the Dyno and pulled .820 G 
on the skid pad. Last was their orange No 6 GT40. It weighed in at 19.3 G. It ran 21/20 on the Dyno and pulled .947 G on the skid pad.

That's it for old Smokey for tonight folks see ya next time now back to James.

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

TJET fans that's it for tonight's broadcast

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of GreenRun News Flash 3*

Good afternoon TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here with an HOTV news flash from GreenRun Speedway in sunny Virginia Beach, VA. First before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. We added a new sponsor Chris who has had made some TJET Pickup Springs and is sending some in as a race prize. More info on Chris and his products when I get them. The rest of our great sponsors are below. Be sure support them as they make our hobby what it is today.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Race fans we two teams arrive from Couthbury CT. Glend Oswald's Asylumn Racing and his son's Mad Dog 420 Racing.

Lets go to Aurora Cannon. for her photos

Hi James first to arrive was Asylumn Racing with a Chaparral 2D wearing No 15 and a navy blue No 6 Corvette Roadster. Here my shot of them arriving.










Both cars looked most excellent and the Corvette looks like its sporting something different under the beautiful body.

Right behind Asylumn Racing came Mad Dog 420 Racing. I will have to get Smokey to find out about that name. They brought a simply georgeous John Greenwood's 
No 48 Spirt of America replica amd a great looking Shelby Cobra sportin No 2. Here is what I captured for you.










Back to you James.

Thanks Aurora some great shots as always. Now lets go to Smokey in the infield.

Howdy TJET Race Fans what a beautiful day talked to Bubba last night and they just might role in tomorrow 

Into tech first was Asylum Racing's No 15 Chaparral 2D . She weighed in at 25.16 g. Ran a 13/12 on the Dyno with a 5.15 running mile and pulled .924 G on the skid pad.
I talked to the crew chief and the Chaparral has TO chassis with Xelerator Conversion kit and a brass pan. Custom narrowed Wizzard front end with Corrie Halibrands and Rocket Science Tires.

Next came the beautiful Corvette Roadster. She weighed in at 18.8 g with a custom Roger Penske Corvette GS Roadster body. She ran a woping 33/32 on the Dyno and turned a 2.09 on
the running mile. On the skid pad it pulled 1.066 g. Under that great looking body is an AFX chassis with a SuperII Quad Arm, BSRT Pickups, custom built front end with
Wizzard Radical rear tires. OOOOH Weee that going be one car to tame on the GreenRuns short straight.
.

Next in to tech was Mad Dog 420 racing's No 2 Shelby Corbra GT. Its HO Models Resin replica and weighs in at 22.7g. On the Dyno it pulled a 34/33 and ran the running mile in 2.48
On the skid pad it pulled .897. Under the Shelby body is what looks like a JL chassis with full brass bushings running a balanced Mean Green Arm, Wizzard Motor Brushes and BSRT Pickup Shoes.
The front end is a custom narrowed Wizzard with and drill blank rear axel Corrie Motors Halibrands and Rocket Science Tires.

finally up came the beautiful replica of Ron Greenwood's Sprit of America Corvette. If Glenn's son did this body his father taught him well  It weighed in at 18.1 g. Ran a 28/27 on the Dyno and brought
home a 3.09 on the running mile. On the skid pad it pulled a 1.12. Under the hood of the Auto World body is an AW chassis with full brass bushings, balanced Mean Green Arm, Super II magnets,
Wizzard Motor Brushes and BSRT pickups. The front end is a custom narrowed Wizzard with and drill blank rear axel Corrie Motors Halibrands and Rocket Science Tires


Man those are some fast cars on the Dyno can't wait to see how the do on the track. That's it for old Smokey for tonight folks see ya next time now back to James.

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

TJET fans that's it for today's broadcast

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of GreenRun News Flas 4a*

Good evening TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here with an HOTV news flash from GreenRun Speedway in beautiful Virginia Beach, VA. First before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. .

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Race fans we five teams this evening and got word that the bow Tie Brigade from CA is on the way.

Lets go to Aurora Cannon. for her photos

Hi James first to arrive was Coyote Racing from Dublin TX with a GTP JAG and a Bugatti EB 10. 










Both are new bodies to me and I am not sure who the manufacture is.


Right behind Coyote Racing came Albert Racing from Hibbing MN towing a great looking Porsche 904. Here is what I captured for you.










My photo does not do this car justice it is great looking Faller Porsche 904

Next came three different teams from Seymour IN. All there owned by the Van Doren Clan. First was Red Bull with a Porsche 911 and 67 Corvette

Take a look










Next the Ecurie Romanie team with a good looking JAG and sleek looking modern Mini Cooper.










and last for tonight is the Ecurie Charleston Team










We need to get the story behind the last two teams names

Back to you James.

Thanks Aurora some great shots as always. Folks we need to take a station break before we go to Smokey in the infield and teach.

TJET fans we will be back with the rest of the broadcast

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours od GreenRun News Flash 4b*

Good evening TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here continuing HOTV news flash 4 from GreenRun Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA.
Before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. .

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Lets go to Smokey in the infield

Howdy race fans old Smokey has been busy in the tech area with our new arrivals. Of course I'm real happy that Bubba and the boys made it but a little disappointed in the foreign cars they decided to bring with them its almost un-American 

First on the Dyno was that Bugatti thing, It ran a respectable 17/16 on the Dyno and a 4.03 in the running mile. It weighed in at a whopping 23.0 which is mighty heavy for one of those new fangled clear bodies. I peeked under the car and I'll be dog genes if the boys didn't throw some vintage Super II side weights on her. On the skid pad it pulled a very nice 1.161 G

Next for Coyote Racing was the No 7 JAG thingy. It also weighed in at 23.0 and ran up a 19/18 on the Dyno with a 3.65 on the running mile. On the skid pad it was even better at 1.33 G


Next into Tec was Albert Racing's Faller Porsche 904. On the scale it was 18.0 and on the Dyno a nice 18/17. In the running mile it ran 4.21 and on the skid pad pulled .838 G. Folks let me tell you this is a beautiful white with gold stripes Porsche.

Next up is Red Bull Racing's 67 Corvette with redline wheels. She looks sweet. She weighed in at 20.1. On the Dyno folks she blew a tire clean off and it did rolled out of site. So the backup Corvette went on the Dyno and would you believe it spun a rear cluster gear. Well their mechanic went to one of their sister teams and borrowed some rear tires off the backup car. It went on the Dyno and ran a 11 and in the running mile it took 6.34 seconds. On the skid pad it had hard time and could only pull .508 G

Red Bull Porsche 911 was next and weighed in a 21.9. On the Dyno a nice 19/18 and a 3.78 in the running mile wasn't shabby. On the skid pad it pulled .858 G

Continuing on to the Ecurie Romanie Team First up was their Aurora XKE JAG with very cool ghoasted blue flames. It weighed in at 20.5. On the Dyno it also had rear tire problems but a replacement was taken off their backup car and it ran up a 10. In the running mile it too 6.71 sec. On the skid pad it also had some problem and pulled a .699.

Next came their Mini-Cooper. Low and sleek it weighed in at 18..8. On the Dyno a nice 19/18 with a strong 3.87 in the running mile. On the skid pad it pulled a .891 G.


Last up in Tech came what looked like Ferrari Works of old. The Ecurie Charleston Team has great looking pair of Ferrari 250 GTOs. First up was the red No 1. It weighed in at 20.1. On the Dyno it ran up a 20 and in the running file clocked a 3.62. On the skid pad it pulled a .995 G Next was the yellow No 6.. It weighed in a 20.5. On the Dyno it had a nice 23/22 with a quick running mile at 3.03 sec. On the skid pad not quite as good as the red Ferrari it pulled a .913 G. A little more truing on the rear tires and this car would be dangerous 

That it James I'm headed to find Bubba and a cool one after all this gabbing


Thanks Smokey great report as always don't drink too many cool ones as I just got a report their is caravan with 5 teams on 264 and they will be here before sundown.

TJET fans that's it for this broadcast


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of Green Run News Flash 5a*

Good evening TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here with an HOTV news flash from GreenRun Speedway in wonderfull Virginia Beach, VA. First before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. .

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Race fans we five teams arrive today and just got word 3 more or on I-95 and will arrive this evening. The Bow Toe Brigade from CA, Tiny Motors and Rocket City Racing were spotted headed this way.


Aurora what do you have for us today.

Hi James first to arrive was RMT Custom Racing from Clarksville TN arriving with his Sunbeam Tiger










This is their custom body works and she is a beaut.


Right behind RMT Custom Racing came Team Purple from Carrollton, VA Here is what I captured for you.










This Mazda body came from their SlotBubba's body works. They also brought as race prizes a great looking 1957 Chevy Pickup and a 64 Mustang as race prizes.

Rolling in after Team Purple was returning veteran Mongrel Racing from Tucson, AZ with a good looking Ford Falcon replica of 1962 Holman and Moody Challenger 1. It is based on a Dash Motorsports falcon and has an hood that opens with a 243 CI (destroked 260 for the under 4-ltr class) and has driver and roll cage.



Next came GW Racing out of Lexington, KY They brought what looks like a Faller Porsche and an ME JAG










This is their first appearance at GreenRun, however they are well known in the eastern TJET circuit.

Last in the convoy is Engval Racing from Big Lake, MN. They brought a great looking Lancer Ford GT40 that was seen in white during Speed Week 06 and had a podium finish. But on the trailer is a jewel. This has to be seen to be appreciated it a Corrie Motors Ferrari SWB GT250. It is simply gorgeous










Back to you James.

Thanks Aurora some great shots as always. Folks we need to take a station break before we go to Smokey in the infield and teach.

TJET fans we will be back with the rest of the broadcast

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of Green Run News Flash 5b*

Good evening TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here continuing HOTV news flash 5 from GreenRun Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA.
Before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. .

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Lets go to Smokey in the infield

Howdy race fans old Smokey has been busy in the tech area with our new arrivals. Some mighty fine vehicles here today.

First on the Dyno was RMT Customs from Sunbeam Tiger. This is their premier appearance here at the beach. I still think Roger should have put old Maxwell in the drivers seat., It ran a respectable 17/16 on the Dyno and a 4.43 in the running mile. It weighed in at a.2 On the skid pad it pulled a very nice 1.049 G

Next into Tech was Purple Racing out of Carrollton, VA with their Mazda. On the scale it was 20.3 and on the Dyno a 13/12. In the running mile it ran 5.931 and on the skid pad pulled a very impressive 1.425 GO. Look out for this one folks it should be running at the front.

Next up is Mongrel Racings Ford Falcon. This replica almost brought a tear to old Smokey's eyes. She's authentic right down to the motor under the hood. She weighed in at 20.7 On the Dyno folks she ran a steady 11 and in the running mile it took 6.559 seconds. On the skid pad it pulled .832 G


Continuing on to the GW Team from Lexington, KY. First up was their Faller Porsche 356. It weighed in at 19.8. On the Dyno it ran a strong 19 and in the running mile it ran a nice 3.90 sec. On the skid pad it also had some problem and pulled a respectable 1.380 GO

Next came their MEV JAG. It weighed in at 20 even. On the Dyno a nice 17/16 with a 4.56 in the running mile. On the skid pad it pulled a 1.13 G.


Last up in Tech came Engvall Racing from Big Lake, MN. First up was their low sleek Lancer Ford GT40. It weighed in at a light 18. On the Dyno it ran up a 15/14 and in the running mile clocked a 5.00. On the skid pad it pulled a nice 1.37 G Next was the one of the best looking car to show up so far and we are not prejudiced since the body was made right here. It weighed in a very light 17.7 . On the Dyno it had a nice 16/15 with a nice running mile at 4.65 sec. On the skid pad not quite as good it pulled a .979 G. However with RRR Wire Wheels and slip on tires that ain't bad.


That it James need a cool one after all this gabbing

Thanks Smokey great report as always don't drink too many cool ones as we have 3 more teams that will be here in about an hour

TJET fans that's it for this broadcast

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of GreenRun News Flash 6*

Good afternoon TJETS fans,

James T. Jet here with an HOTV news flash from GreenRun Speedway in sunny Virginia Beach, VA. First before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. Dave Parker from mRocket City Racing had recieved two of Slot Pro Speedways Pickup adjustment tools and sent his extra in to be thrown in the prize pool. Thanks Dave 


MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Race fans we three teams arrive this evening from California Team Bow Tie Voeglin, from Alabama Rocket City racing and from Minnesota Tiny Motors.

Lets go to Aurora Cannon. for her photos

Hi James first to arrive was Bow Tie Boys with a pair of replica Corvette Daytona Winners from 2001. Here my shot of them arriving.










Both cars are concourse quality and looked most excellent 


Right behind Bow Tie Boys came Rocket City Racing. They brought replica of that other Smokey's Ford Mustangs and a MEV Ferrrai. Here is what I captured for you.










Last was Tiny Motors with a replica of the Corvair that Bobby Allison drove at Daytona. Its a pretty one take a look










Back to you James.

Thanks Aurora some great shots as always. Now lets go to Smokey in the infield.

Howdy TJET Race Fans what a beautiful day wet my whistle and I'm ready to go.

Into tech first was Voeglin Racings No 3. She weighed in at 20.6. Ran a solid 17 on the Dyno with a 4.28 running mile and pulled .1.446 G on the skid pad.

Next came the No 2 car. She weighed in at 22.3. She ran a steady 17 on the Dyno and turned a 4.21 on
the running mile. On the skid pad it pulled 1.529 G. .

Next in to tech was Rocket City Racing's No 3 MEV Shelby Mustang GT. It weighed in at 23.1 On the Dyno it pulled a 16 and ran the running mile in 4.87.On the skid pad it pulled .***[ping 1.708 G. Look out momma this one got to be at the front. Can't wait to see under the hood of this one.

Next was their MEV Ferrari. It ran a strong 15/14 on the Dyno and a 4.87 running mile. On the skid pad it pulled a .943 G,

Last into tech was Tiny Motors replica Bobby Allison Corvair. She weighed in at 20.7. On the Dyno she ran a strong 23/22 and a nice 3.15 running mile. On the skid pad it pulled 1.100 G

Man those are some great cars on the skid pad can't wait to see how the do on the track. That's it for old Smokey for tonight folks see ya next time now back to James.

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

TJET fans that's it for today's broadcast

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Roger,

I would like to know if you could talk with Aurora Canon and ask if she could do a favor for me or not? Well,anyway,since I don't have photographic capabilities.I was just curious if she could take a couple close up detail shots of that old Aurora Tjet Jag that was entered in your event. I understand there were many laborous hours put into that paint job with all the detail and ghost flames and all.It's hard to imagine it being an original body.And,Oh yeah,could you see what you could do about having Aurora send me an autographed photo of her self so I can hang it on the shop wall and keep me company during those laborous paint jobs? I would be very greatful (and happy) for her efforts.... 
Thanks and best Regards,
Tjettom
Tom Baker


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

HI Tom,

Before the cars went to Tech they had to go through the Concourse D' Elegance Garage. AUrora took photos of every car from every angle. They will all be posted on a special set of web pages that will be created for our special guest judge Bob Hardin. Stay tuned 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Roger, 

This event gets more interesting everytime you have it....
It's just way cool to have Bob Hardin involved with concourse....You couldn't have a better judge.....
Thanks for all you do for the hobby Roger.
Tjettom
Tom Baker


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of GreenRun News Flash 7*

Good afternoon TJETS fans,

James TO. Jet here with an HOT news flash from GreenRun Speedway in sunny Virginia Beach, VA. First before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. 

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Race fans the last team arrived Saturday from Hernando, MS.

Lets go to Aurora Cannon. for her photos

Hi James Team Vanelli arrived today with a great looking pair of Aurora GT40's. Here my shot of them arriving.










Both cars looked most excellent 


Back to you James.

Thanks Aurora some great shots as always. Now lets go to Smokey in the infield.

Howdy TJET Race Fans what a beautiful and I'm ready to go.

Into tech first was Vanelli Racings No 5. She weighed in at 19.4. Ran a solid 19/18 on the Dyno with a 4.28 running mile and pulled .885 G on the skid pad.

Next came the No 3 car. She weighed in at 19.7. She ran a 12/11 on the Dyno and turned a 4.21 on
the running mile. On the skid pad it pulled 991 GO. .

Man we have some great cars on the skid pad can't wait to see how the qualify on the track. That's it for old Smokey for tonight folks see ya next time now back to James.

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

TJET fans that's it for today's broadcast. Next broadcast will be the qualifying results

Good evening and God Bless.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Qualifying Results*

Good evening TJET race fans. What a day at the beach with all the cars qualifying today. We have new leader board for displaying the time trials this year. We have added the Tech statistics i.e. DYNO, Running Mile and Skid Pad for each car so you can do some comparisons. But first before we get to today's qualifying we need to thank out sponsors.

ME makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


All qualifying was done using a BRP Nitro 60 Ohm controller and for the squirly cars I use the new BRP 80 -100 Ohm controller this is an excellent controller for cars that run in the 80 - 100 ohm range. BRP graciously sent this controller in as a race prize. Now if I can get Jerry to make something from 45-60 I'll be able to use it for my TJETS and XT's

Now to today's qualifying leader board:


Pos	Driver			Time	Dyno	Mile	Skid 
						Run	Pad

1	Rocket City Racing # 13	2.469	16	4.87	1.708
2	VoeglinRacing #3	2.578	17	4.28	1.446
3	VoeglinRacing #2	2.605	17	4.21	1.529
4	GW Racing # 43		2.689	19	3.90	1.380
5	Engvall Racing # 3	2.700	15/14	5.00	1.370
6	Corrie Motors #5	2.713	14/15	5.00	1.350
7	Corrie Motors #58	2.720	14/13	5.34	1.330
8	Coyote Racing #7	2.724	19/18	3.65	1.330
9	Team Purple #73		2.788	13/12	5.93	1.425
10	Coyote Racing #5	2.873	17/16	4.03	1.161
11	HoJoe Racing #??	2.892	13/12	5.34	.932
12	GW Racing # 21		2.920	17/16	4.56	1.113
13	Asylum Racing #6	2.935	33/32	2.09	1.066
NA	Corrie Motors #12	2.984	13/12	5.68	1.197
14	Tiny Motors # 5		3.008	23/22	3.15	1.100
15	Fair Racing # 4		3.043	13/12	5.65	.937
16	RMT Racing #46		3.143	17/16	4.43	1.049
17	Asylum Racing #15	3.204	13/12	5.15	.924
18	Ecurie Charleston # 1	3.209	20	3.62	.995
19	Rocket City Racing # 3	3.259	15/14	4.87	.943
20	MadDog 420 #48		3.282	28/27	3.09	1.12
21	Vanelli Racing #3	3.288	12/11	4.21	.991
22	Ecurie Romanie #6	3.294	19/18	3.87	.891
23	Falstaff racing # 33	3.304	12/11	5.81	.932
24	Engvall Racing # 142	3.325	16/15	4.65	.979
DNQ	Ecurie Charleston # 9	3.348	23/22	3.03	.913
DNQ	Falstaff Racing # 4	3.362	15/14	5.00	.820
DNQ	MadDog 420 #2		3.383	34/33	2.48	.897
DNQ	Albert racing #		3.432	18/17	4.21	.838
DNQ	Fair racing # 9		3.457	17/16	4.43	.865
DNQ	Vanelli Racing #5	3.464	19/18	4.28	.885
DNQ	Red Bull # 12		3.496	19/18	3.78	.858
DNQ	Red Bull # 1		3.598	11	6.34	.508
DNQ	Ecurie Romanie #1	3.799	10	6.71	.699
DNQ	Mongrel Racing # 9	3.839	11	6.55	.832


That it for tonight race fans. We will be getting the track ready and the cars positioned for the start of the race tomorrow. 
The 10 cars that did not qualify will be running in the consolation race and entered in the Concourse D' elegance

Good night and God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 1*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 1st hours results and I know you have been waiting so lets go straight to Aurora.

Thanks James as the clock struck the 1st hour I was positioned turn 6/7 and my sister Elden Cannon was at turn 2 /3. I got the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica about to put Team Purples Mazda down another lap. Here is what I captured.











You can also see the battle for 12th place as Asylum Racings Chaparral is gaining on Ecurie Charleston's Ferrari 250 GTO


The next picture my sister Elden got. It shows Corrie Motors Ford Prototype about to put 3rd place Voeglin Racings No 2 Corvette down a lap. The Corvette laid into the ford a couple times and you should be able to spot the scarpes on the inside of Corrie Motors car.










Lets go to Smoke in the infield.

Wooo Doogy race fans we are off to a great start and some good TJET Racing. The old old Smokes car is going like a bat out of you know where . It has been a perfect hour for them. Also driving perfect hours was the 2nd place Corrie Motors No 58 Ford Prototype, Coyote Racings JAG and Engvall Racings GT40. With only 1 mistake during the 1st hour Team Purple and GW Racings Porsche and Voeglin's Racing No 2 Corvette.. Voeglin Racing's No 3 Corvette had problems braking on turn 1 and turn 4 and had a couple spin outs but eventually settled down and stayed in the top 10. Look for this car to move up. The first 3 hours the grove is what they call the orange line or outside of the track. Look for the second 3 hours to move to the red line on the inside.

Also on a side note all cars are using either BRP's 60 ohm NITRO or their brand new 80-100 ohm NITRO. Depending on the setup of the car. The touchy cars are using the 80 - 100 ohm NITRO and all the rest their 60 Ohm NITRO. One of the lucky cars will go home with the NITRO.

Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.


Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now

Pos	Driver			Time	Dyno	Running	SkidPad	Lapsec		Best 
                                                Mile                            Time

1	Rocket City Racing # 13	2.469	16	4.87	1.708	22.16.08	2.528
2	Corrie Motors #58	2.720	14/13	5.34	1.330	21.07.06	2.733
3	VoeglinRacing #2	2.605	17	4.21	1.529	20.07.08	2.666
4	Team Purple #73		2.788	13/12	5.93	1.425	19.17.09	2.831
5	Coyote Racing #7	2.724	19/18	3.65	1.330	19.12.03	2.890
6	Engvall Racing # 3	2.700	15/14	5.00	1.370	19.07.08	2.839
7	GW Racing  # 43		2.689	19	3.90	1.380	18.20.04	2.743
8	VoeglinRacing #3	2.578	17	4.28	1.446	18.18.06	2.750
9	Corrie Motors #5	2.713	14/15	5.00	1.350	18.12.07	2.807
10	Coyote Racing #5	2.873	17/16	4.03	1.161	18.09.03	3.005
11	Fair Racing # 4		3.043	13/12	5.65	.937	17.02.04	3.100
12	Ecurie Charleston # 1	3.209	20	3.62	.995	16.21.01	3.350
13	Asylum Racing #15	3.204	13/12	5.15	.924	16.19.01	3.392
14	RMT Racing #46		3.143	17/16	4.43	1.049	16.14.06	3.256
15	GW Racing # 21		2.920	17/16	4.56	1.113	16.09.09	3.182
NA	Corrie Motors #12	2.984	13/12	5.68	1.197	16.02.08	3.283
16	Rocket City Racing # 3	3.259	15/14	4.87	.943	15.18.08	3.435
17	Asylum Racing #6	2.935	33/32	2.09	1.066	14.19.09	3.352
18	Engvall Racing # 142	3.325	16/15	4.65	.979	14.19.02	3.697
19	Falstaff racing # 33	3.304	12/11	5.81	.932	14.14.06	3.652
20	HoJoe Racing #??	2.892	13/12	5.34	.932	14.10.05	3.495
21	MadDog 420 #48		3.282	28/27	3.09	1.12	14.05.01	3.671
22	Vanelli Racing #3	3.288	12/11	4.21	.991	14.03.02	3.555
23	Tiny Motors # 5		3.008	23/22	3.15	1.100	13.18.06	3.405
24	Ecurie Romanie  #6	3.294	19/18	3.87	.891	13.14.07	3.496

 



HOTV will be posting the leader board results to the web for your reading pleasure

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/1stHour.doc

Also here is the Qualifying Board

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/Time Trial.doc


Before we leave you for tonight we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Thats it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun 2nd Hour*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 2nd hours results and I know you have been waiting so lets go straight to Aurora.

Thanks James as the 2nd hour came to a close I got a shot of the leader coming down the back shoot. I got the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica about to put Team Purples Mazda down another lap for the second time. Here is my shot..











You can also see the battle for 3rd place car trying to stay with the leader as it had a good second hour.

The next picture my sister Elden got. It shows Corrie Motors Ford Prototype about to leave turn three headed to turn 4 and the back stretch










My sister Elden also captured the 4th place Corvette passing GW Racings Porsche. and the battle for 18th between Tiny Motors and Vanelli Racing










Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.

Howdy TJET race fans we are glad be back with you. The temperature has risen and the track conditions changed . Voeglin Racings No 3 Corvette had a good run so did Corrie Motors No 5 GT40. The Chaparral from Asylum Marking almost had a perfect run like Vanellie Racing did.

Had to use the BRP 80 - 100 ohm controller on more cars this time to get them to settle down.


Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.


Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now


POS	Driver			Race	Dyno	Run.	Skid	1st Hour	2nd Hour	Best Time
				Best		Mile					
				Time

1	Rocket City Racing # 13	2.469	16	4.87	1.708	22.16.08	42.12.02	2.615
2	Corrie Motors #58	2.720	14/13	5.34	1.330	21.07.06	40.09.08	2.781
3	VoeglinRacing #2	2.605	17	4.21	1.529	20.07.08	39.12.08	2.707
4	VoeglinRacing #3	2.578	17	4.28	1.446	18.18.06	39.07.06	2.680
5	Corrie Motors #5	2.713	14/15	5.00	1.350	18.12.07	38.18.09	2.809
6	Coyote Racing #7	2.724	19/18	3.65	1.330	19.12.03	38.14.05	2.841
7	Team Purple #73		2.788	13/12	5.93	1.425	19.17.09	38.12.08	2.913
8	GW Racing  # 43		2.689	19	3.90	1.380	18.20.04	38.07.05	2.778
9	Engvall Racing # 3	2.700	15/14	5.00	1.370	19.07.08	37.19.01	2.849
10	Coyote Racing #5	2.873	17/16	4.03	1.161	18.09.03	37.12.01	2.955
11	Asylum Racing #15	3.204	13/12	5.15	.924	16.19.01	33.17.09	3.396
12	Fair Racing # 4		3.043	13/12	5.65	.937	17.02.04	33.09.05	3.093
13	Ecurie Charleston # 1	3.209	20	3.62	.995	16.21.01	32.20.02	3.370
14	GW Racing # 21		2.920	17/16	4.56	1.113	16.09.09	32.08.06	3.125
NA	Corrie Motors #12	2.984	13/12	5.68	1.197	16.02.08	32.01.04	3.363
15	RMT Racing #46		3.143	17/16	4.43	1.049	16.14.06	31.04.08	3.512
16	Asylum Racing #6	2.935	33/32	2.09	1.066	14.19.09	29.20.04	3.081
17	Rocket City Racing # 3	3.259	15/14	4.87	.943	15.18.08	29.20.01	3.624
18	Vanelli Racing #3	3.288	12/11	4.21	.991	14.03.02	29.09.05	3.610
19	Tiny Motors # 5		3.008	23/22	3.15	1.100	13.18.06	29.08.06	3.539
20	Falstaff racing # 33	3.304	12/11	5.81	.932	14.14.06	28.18.04	3.751
21	Engvall Racing # 142	3.325	16/15	4.65	.979	14.19.02	28.16.05	3.860
22	Ecurie Romanie  #6	3.294	19/18	3.87	.891	13.14.07	28.14.05	3.461
23	HoJoe Racing #56	2.892	13/12	5.34	.932	14.10.05	28.02.02	3.699
24	MadDog 420 #48		3.282	28/27	3.09	1.12	14.05.01	27.09.05	3.818



HOTV will be posting the leader board results to the web for your reading pleasure

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/2ndtHour.doc



Before we leave you for tonight we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Thats it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 3 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 3rd hours results and I know you have been waiting so lets go straight to Aurora.

Thanks James the 3rd hour has been exciting. Elden caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica coming down the main straight. Here is here shot..












You can also see the both place Ferrari SWB 250 in front and Rocket City's and Ecurie Charleston's Ferraris in the background. That Shelby Mustang has been tearing up the Ferraris today..

The next picture I caught Voeglins's No 3 Corvette right after it passed Corrie Motors Ford Prototype to pull in second place They had a good run.










Also shown in this photo. We caught HoJoe giving RMT's Sun Beam a nudge. You can also see Voeglin's No 2 Corvette which is a lap down form their team mate. I really love the Chaparral from Asylum Racing


The next photo my sister Elden caught the second place Corrie Motors Ford Prototype driving had to get back up with the No 3 Voeglin Corvette Also shown is the battle for 6th between Corrie Motors and Engvall Racing. 










Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.

Howdy TJET race fans we are glad be back with you. The temperature has risen some more in the past hour and the track conditions changed again . Voeglin Racings No 3 Corvette had a good run and pulled into second. I heard from the Pit Crew that Corrie Motors Ford Prototype has a flat spot on its right rear tire. Engvall Racing had a perfect Run The Chaparral from Asylum Marking almost had a perfect run like Vanellie Racing did. I talked to the crew chief from Vanelli Rcaing and he said "We may not have the best looking car or the fastest one, but NO ONE had more fun preparing for this race than we did" 

Still had to use the BRP 80 - 120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller again on more cars this time to get them to settle down.


Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.


Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:


Pos	Driver			Race	Dyno	Running Skid	Hour 1	  Hour 2    Hour 3	Hour 3
				Best		Mile	Pad					Best
				Time								Time
														  
1	Rocket City Racing # 13	2.469	16	4.87	1.708	22.16.08  42.12.02  62.20.09	2.774
2	VoeglinRacing #3	2.578	17	4.28	1.446	18.18.06  39.07.06  60.11.09	2.616
3	Corrie Motors #58	2.720	14/13	5.34	1.330	21.07.06  40.09.08  60.09.08	2.848
4	VoeglinRacing #2	2.605	17	4.21	1.529	20.07.08  39.12.08  59.10.09	2.676
5	Coyote Racing #7	2.724	19/18	3.65	1.330	19.12.03  38.14.05  58.15.01	2.767
6	Corrie Motors #5	2.713	14/15	5.00	1.350	18.12.07  38.18.09  58.08.01	2.816
7	Engvall Racing # 3	2.700	15/14	5.00	1.370	19.07.08  37.19.01  58.07.05	2.837
8	GW Racing  # 43		2.689	19	3.90	1.380	18.20.04  38.07.05  58.06.02	2.791
9	Team Purple #73		2.788	13/12	5.93	1.425	19.17.09  38.12.08  57.09.05	2.840
10	Coyote Racing #5	2.873	17/16	4.03	1.161	18.09.03  37.12.01  56.08.05	3.013
11	Fair Racing # 4		3.043	13/12	5.65	.937	17.02.04  33.09.05  51.13.09	3.123
12	Ecurie Charleston # 1	3.209	20	3.62	.995	16.21.01  32.20.02  50.18.09	3.181
13	Asylum Racing #15	3.204	13/12	5.15	.924	16.19.01  33.17.09  50.11.05	3.466
14	RMT Racing #46		3.143	17/16	4.43	1.049	16.14.06  31.04.08  48.12.09	3.357
15	GW Racing # 21		2.920	17/16	4.56	1.113	16.09.09  32.08.06  48.09.09	3.039
NA	Corrie Motors #12	2.984	13/12	5.68	1.197	16.02.08  32.01.04  47.22.05	3.362
16	Rocket City Racing # 3	3.259	15/14	4.87	.943	15.18.08  29.20.01  45.19.09	3.490
17	Vanelli Racing #3	3.288	12/11	4.21	.991	14.03.02  29.09.05  45.08.06	3.655
18	Asylum Racing #6	2.935	33/32	2.09	1.066	14.19.09  29.20.04  45.03.09	3.347
19	Engvall Racing # 142	3.325	16/15	4.65	.979	14.19.02  28.16.05  44.22.09	3.552
20	Tiny Motors # 5		3.008	23/22	3.15	1.100	13.18.06  29.08.06  44.16.04	3.405
21	Ecurie Romanie  #6	3.294	19/18	3.87	.891	13.14.07  28.14.05  44.09.08	3.444
22	Falstaff racing # 33	3.304	12/11	5.81	.932	14.14.06  28.18.04  43.14.09	3.616
23	HoJoe Racing #56	2.892	13/12	5.34	.932	14.10.05  28.02.02  42.12.02	3.826
24	MadDog 420 #48		3.282	28/27	3.09	1.12	14.05.01  27.09.05  41.08.05	3.574





HOTV will be posting the leader board results to the web for your reading pleasure

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/3rdHour.doc


Before we leave you for tonight we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Thats it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 4 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 4th hours results lets get right to Aurora.

Thanks James the 4th hour has had some hard racing. Elden caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica coming through turn 3. Here is her shot..










You can also see the new 4th place JAG from Coyote Racing that should make Smoke happy to see his friend Bubba moving up. Right behind is Voeglin Racing's No 2 Corvette in 5th place.

The next picture I caught Corrie Motors Ford Prototype right after it moved back into second place. Also shown in this picture is the battle for 11th between Fair Racing and Ecurie Charleston and the 15th place RMT Racing's Sun Beam and Rocket City's Ferrari in 18th place

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/hr-4-2nd.jpg[I/MG]

The next photo I caught the third place Voeglin's No 3 Corvette and the battle for 7th place between Engval Racing's red GT40 and Corrie Motors Gold GT40. Also shown is Asylum Racing's great looking Chaparral.

[IMG]http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/hr-4-3rd.jpg

Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.

Howdy TJET race fans what a race we have here. The temperature has cooled some in the past hour and line has moved to the red inside of the track. Old Smokey is proud as a peacock to see his good friend Bubba's JAG move into fourth place they had a great run and so did GW Racing's Porsche and Both of Team Engvall's cars. In fact here is a picture Elden caught of 6th Place GW and some more of the field coming out of turn 7 to the main straight. In fact you see the entire back of the pack and what a battle from 19th -23rd they are slugging it out.










I also talked to Asylum Racing's crew chief to find out why they are in the pits. I found that's it for the race for them. Believe it or not its just got too much horsepower for this track. But also what made them quit is they front guide pin is too short. They should have use the flag and trimmed down to Lock and Joiner depth.

Still had to use the BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller again on fewer cars this time.

Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.\

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/4thHour.doc

Before we leave you for tonight we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Thats it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 5 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 5th hours results 

Before we get started tonight you for we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James the 5th hour was a tough one for the cars and drivers as they were all over the place with almost every team making mistakes. Its about time for some driver changes. 

Elden caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica blasting down the back straight Here is her shot..










You can also see Team Engvall's GT40 had a very nice run and picked up 2 spots. HoJoe Racing also had a good run and finally put some distance between himself and the rear pack.


The next picture Elden caught Team Voeglins No 3 Corvette right after it moved back into second place in front of Corrie Motors Ford Prototype . Also shown in this picture 7th place GW racing who slid a spot to Engvall Racings GT40










The last photo Elden also caught the4th place Coyote Racing who had a good run to stay 1 lap down from 2nd and 3rd. You can see in front of Coyote Voeglin racing No 2 Corvette who hasn't gotten into the grove yet but should really start smoking when we get to the center line in hour seven. Also shown is Asylum Racing's great looking Chaparral.










Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.\

TJET Fans we has some rain that cooled things down but also caused a lot of slipin and slidin. Seemed like everyone including the leader had some problems during the last hour. However the sun is out and we will have to see how hour six goes and who will be leading at the half way point


Still had to use the BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller again on fewer cars this time.

Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.\

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/5thHour.doc


That's it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 6 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 6th hours results 

Before we get started tonight you for we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



We are at the half way point and we have had some good racing. Our leader is still Rocket City and unless they run into some mechanical problem they look unbeatable. Now for 2nd through 6th is going to be a battle. Team Voeglin's No 2 Corvette got very loose the past hour and brake problems had a bad heat but don't count them out as these cars will shine when we hit the center lines. Corrie Motors No 5 GT40 just keeps slipping they are having some handling problems but should also do better when we hit the center lines. 

Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James the 6th hour was an exciting one for the cars and drivers as they were almost all driving well especially the front pack. . 

I caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica blasting down the back straight around some traffic. Here is what I got.










You can also see Team Engvall's GT40 which has had back to back good hours and has moved into 4th place. HoJoe Racing is holding off Engvall Racings Ferrari and Coyote Racings Bugatti has held steady in 10th place for 6 hours.

The next picture Elden caught Corrie Motors Ford Prototype solidly now in second blasting inside Team Vogelin's Corvettes. Also shown in this picture 17th place Vanelli Racing's GT40.










The last photo I captured the now 3rd place Coyote Racing who had an excellent run starting to move into traffic on the main straight. You can see RMT Racing's Sunbeam blocked in by traffic.










Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.

TJET Fans the sun came out and dried things up a bit. Everyone is running strong at the front the only surprise James mention the No 3 Corvette having difficulty. She has some punch but without brakes gets into trouble very easily on turn 1 and has trouble at turn 3.

BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller is working fine. Now if we can get them to make a 45-60 I need one of them 

Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/6thHour.doc


That's it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 7*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 7th hours results 

Hour seven as been a good one as the back moved from the inside red line to a new yellow line in the middle inside. Some good racing. Corrie Motors Prototype had an excellent run and regained second place. Team Voegelin's No 2 Corvette had a good run and climbed to 4th with their teammate right behind. Coyote racing fell some to 6th place and Engvall racing is ahead by 3 sections in second. The way second through sixth are seesawing back and forth its anybodies guess to where they will finish up. Our leader Rocket City shows no signs of losing ground and should continue in first and should increase their lead with the pace they are setting.

On a side note HOTV's boss has been so busy we don't see him to around 7 in the evening and he tells us that the new Concourse d' elegance web site will definitely be up next week as he hired a whole new crew to take care of it. The molding shop is still behind schedule but the two new Ferrari's are looking good

Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James the 7th hour was an good one for the cars and drivers as they were almost all driving well especially the front pack. . 

I caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica hard in turn 7 sliding past Coyote's Bugatti. . Here is what I got.










You can also see Team Engvall's GT40 which has had another very good hour and has moved into 3rd place shown here coming round Vanelli Racing's NO 3 GT 40. Also shown is the great looking Ferrari SWB GT 250 the Teammate of theirs.

This picture Elden caught Corrie Motors Ford Prototype solidly in second place on the back stretch with Rocket City's Ferrari and Father and son from Asylum and the MadDog 420 battling one another..










The next picture Elden caught 4th place Voeglin Corvette No 2 coming up on Asylum Racing Chaparral and the beautiful Corvette of MadDog 420. Also shown in this picture 7th place GW Racings JAG, 12th pace Ecurie Charleston's Ferrari, 20th place Falstaff Racing's Mustang and Tiny Motors Corvair.










Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.

TJET Fans we got some great racing here. Everyone is running strong at the front the only surprise was my good friend Bubba's Coyote Racing JAG fell off the pace that car is just too darn tight for this track they need a 45 Ohm controller for it. Aurora gave me one of those new fangled digital cameras and I caught Voeglin Corvette No 3 about to give 7th place GW Racings Porsche a love tap . He just cut in front of RMT's Sunbeam. You can also see HOJOe on the outside giving them some room to get on bye.


BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller is still working great. Now if we can get them to make a 45-60 I could use it for Bubba 

Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/7thHour.doc

Before we say good night we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




That's it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of GreenRun News Flash*

Hi every,

James TJET here with breaking news from the 12 Hours of Green Run. There has been a crash in turn 5, I repeat a crash in Turn 5. Lets go to Aurora who's up in the Control Tower with Smokey Hughes.

James I got a shot in Turn % just as the crash happened. Tiny Motors replica of the Bobby Allison Corvair jumped the guard rail and took out the JW's HO Speed Parts sign.











Folks this is Smokey RMT's Racing Sunbeam Tiger had signaled to Tiny Motors to move over since turn 2 but he wouldn't give so they dropped inside of him in Turn 5 and gave him a bump and they lost control and jumped the guard rail and took the sign out. This brought the red flag out for now. We will be back later this evening with Hour 8's results. Lets go back to James.

Thanks Aurora and Smokey

That it for now folk as Smokey said we will be back. Word from Tiny Motors is they are going to upright the car and take it to JW's Garage and try and get back in the race.

That it for Now God Bless


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice thread!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 8 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 8th hours results 

Hour eight has been exciting. Rocket City is still cruising in first and Corrie Motors still a lap ahead in second. However third through seventh are all in the same lap and swapping positions. If this continues it will go down to the wire for them.

On a side note HOTV's boss started work on Concourse d' elegance web site. He is working on the photos and should finish them up tomorrow then the web pages and the contest can start.

Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James the 8th hour was some good racing for the cars and drivers as they were almost all driving well especially the front pack. . 

I caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica blasting down the back straight leaving the traffic in his dust . Here is what I got.










You can also see Coyote Racing Bugatti strongly in 10th place. Team Voeglin's Corvette No 3 in fourth place and Tiny Motors back in the race at the tail end. An in the background you can see HOJoe.

This picture Elden caught Corrie Motors Ford Prototype solidly in second place in turn 2 realing in Engval Racings sixth place GT40. Also shown is Corrie Motors No 5 GT40. To the left you can see GW Racings No 7 Porsche trying to catch Engvall Racing.










The next picture I caught third place Voeglin Corvette No 2 coming leaving the traffic behind. Also shown in this picture eleventh place Fair Racings GT40 and behind him is RMT Racings Sunbeam Tiger showing no damage from the altercation earlier. On the outside is Vanelli Racings GT40 and in the background is MadDog's Corvette.

On a side note the crew at green run used their ingenuity and got JW's Bill Board back up.










Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.

TJET Fans we got some fantastic racing here. Everyone is running strong at the front even my good friend Bubba's Coyote Racing JAG got back on the pace and moved into fifth. Of course I had to snap a shot of him as he went bye. I also got HoJoe and Engvall Racings great looking Ferrari in 16th place. Note the second place graphics in the background is wrong it should have been 6th.











BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller is still working great. Now if we can get them to make a 45-60 I could use it for Bubba 

Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/8thHour.doc

Before we say good night we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

That's it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun News Flash - Asylum Woes*

Good evening TJET Race Fans,

Bad news for Asylum Racing. Their great looking Chaparral 2D was coming through turn 5 into turn 6 and the transmission started slipping. 
They just made it into the pits. Lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James. Race Fans I was in position and caught them just entering the pits.











Bad luck for Asylum this time around. Lets go to Smokey he is chomping at the bit.


Thanks Aurora. Been a hard ninth hour and Team Voeglin No 3 has had a tough time of it. Hopefully after their next scheduled pit stop they can get back in it.

I caught a great picture of Engval Racing and Tiny Motors mixing it up. Tiny is running hard but that Corvair needs some work as he is having a hard time getting out of the way.

Here is the shot I caught










Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora.

Race fans that's it for this news break we will be back with the results of hour 9 is a few minuets

God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun News Flash*

Good evening TJET Race fans,

We just had an incident in turn one lets go to Elden.


Thanks James.

Ladies and Gentleman I was in the right place and the right time and captured Vanelli Racing GT40 loosing a tire and forcing RMT's Sunbeam Tiger into the hay. Here is what I captured:










Lets go to Smokey.

Folks Vanelli Racing made it to the pits replaced the tire and is back in the race. RMT's driver got out the car picked up off the hay bales and turned it around. That drivers got the strength of Sampson and is back in the race.

Back to James.

Thanks Smokey and Elden

Race Fans hour 10 is almost over and we will be back with the results

God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 9 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 9th hours results 

Hour nine has been good clean racing. Rocket City is still cruising in first and Corrie Motors still a lap ahead in second. However third through there have been some changes. Voeglin's No 2 Corvette has moved into third and Engvall's Gt40 had some trouble this past hour. GW's Racing Porsche has come alive and moved up a couple of spots. Coyte had a good run but Voeglin No 3 had some problems with several bad spins

Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James the 9th hour was fun to watch. 

My sister Elden caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica blasting down the main straight straight moving between the traffic. Both of Voeglin's Corvettes can bee seen and Coyote Racing's JAG trying to hold on to its position.










You can also see Coyote Racing Bugatti strongly in 10th place. Team Voeglin's Corvette No 3 in fourth place and Tiny Motors back in the race at the tail end. An in the background you can see HOJoe.

This picture I caught both of Corrie Motors Ford's coming out of turn 3 . You can see HoJoe blue Ferrari giving way and Falstaff's Mustang in the background.










The next picture I caught fourth place Engvall's GT40 10th place Coyote Racing Bugatti and 11th place Fair Racing. Also shown is 5th place GW Racing's red Porsche trying to reel in Engvall..










Back to you James as Smokey is not to found at this time. I wonder what he is up to?

BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller is still working great. Now if we can get them to make a 45-60 I could use it for Bubba 

Thanks Aurora no telling about Smokey

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:










Before we say good night we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


That's it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 10 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 10th hours results 

Before we get started we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Hour 10 there has been a lot of action in the front pack. Rocket City is still cruising in first had some minor problems but still turned in 21 laps. Corrie Motors still in second but lost some ground the third place Voeglin Team Corvette No 2 which finally found its groove. They are definitely a danger to Corrie Motors who will have to drive a perfect final two hours to hold them off. The Corvette is just a great all around car that is just a tad over powered. GW racing Porsche put pedal to the metal and also had a very good run moving up to third if the No 2 Corvette slips at all they will be right there to take over third. Engval Racing and Coyote Racing both made a couple of costly spin outs and need to swap out drivers


On a side note HOTV's the Concourse d' elegance photos are done for the web site. He is working on the write ups for each car and then the web pages and the contest can start.

Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James the 10th hour was some great racing Lets go to my sister Elden.

Thanks sis, I caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica blasting through turn 1 into turn 2 . You can't see it but the second place Corvettes driver was just shaking his head in disbelieve as the Shelby Mustang can pass all of them at will.










You can also see in the background Coyote Racing Bugatti strongly in 10th place coming up on Tiny Motors. RMT Racing and Falstaff Racing on the outside. Engval Motors Ferrari behind GW Racing JAG which has finally found a line they can drive hard at. coming up fast on Ecurie Charleston who is in 12th not 13th as shown.

Back to Aurora


Thanks sis. This picture I caught Corrie Motors Ford Prototype solidly in second place in turn 5 reeling in GW Racings fourth place Porsche coming around Vanelli Racings GT40. Also shown is Engvall Racings red GT40 giving the Corvette of MadDog Racing a little tap to get out the way











Note you can also see a crowd around Asylum Racings beautiful Corvette Roadster.

Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield.

TJET Fans we got some fantastic racing here. However I have been over at Coyote Racings Crew's pit area shooting the breeze and sucking down a cold one so the only new is old Smokey has to run to the Porta Pot but darn I forgot where they put it 


BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller is still working great. It was used to tame Voeglin Racings No 2 Corvette
Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora and Elden.

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/10thHour.doc


That's it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV News Flash*

Good evening TJET fans,

I don't know what I just saw as I haven't had time to think on it. Lets go to Elden first

James I i ... out of no where came two cars that I have never seen even though for some reason they seemed familiar. The busted onto the track from the main entrance and looked like they were having a private race. I barely had time to snap one picture before they were gone.










Lets go to Smokey. 

Folks old Smokey has seen a lot of strange things in my day but this sure beats all. I never saw cars move so fast. As my jaw was dropping I hit the button on my new fangled digital camera and got this










It looks like our drivers barely had time to get out of the way, any way they could!

Lets go to Aurora.

Race fans I can't claim this picture one of the race fans a Mr. Tom Bowman snapped it as he was in the right place at the right time. I heard him say he thought these Crazy guys had retired. But before I could follow up he was on his motorcycle chasing after them shouting something about they were using his idea in their cars without a license.











Back to James.

TJET fans we are in the 11th hour and had to red flag the race its going to take a few minuets to get all the cars sorted out and back in their proper positions.

We will be back later so for now God Bless and may the Lord look after those crazy fools who just left here.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 11 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the 11th hours results 

Before we say good night we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Hour 11 there has been a lot of action in the front pack. No new news for Rocket City they all but have this race wrapped up with a seven lap lead. Corrie Motors got banged around a bit this heat but despite GW's JAG's love tap held on to second. Here is a photo Smokey captured










This could have been a lot worse for them. GW Racing's lead Porsche had another great run and is hot on Corrie Motors tail. Voeglin's Corvette No 2 had couple bad spins that let them slip to fourth. Don't count them out if any of the other cars is capable of 23 laps this next hour they have the horsepower, handling and track position to do it. Now do they go for the gusto or just cruise that will depend on how well second and third place do. Coyote and Engval will be battling for position and both can pounce on any mistakes made by the podium boys. Last but still has the ability to move up is Voeglin Corvette No 3.

Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James the 11th hour saw some exciting racing Lets go to my sister Elden.

Thanks sis, I got into position and caught the 1st place car the Smokey Yunick replica blasting through turn 2 . Fifth place Coyote Racings JAG sixth place Engval's red GT40 could not believe the move Rocket City put on both of them to get into turn 2 before them. Corrie Motors gold GT40 wisely got out of the way. 










Also caught in this photo is third place GW's Porsche blasting on the outside around some slower traffic, Falstaff's Mustang getting nudged by MadDog and about to force Ecurie Romaine out.

Lets go to Smokey


Thanks girl. This picture I caught Corrie Motors Ford Prototype solidly in second place in turn 5 blasting away from GW Racings third place Porsche coming around Ecurie Romaine's Mini . Also shown in the background Falstaff's Mustang getting nudged by MadDog 











Folks I also caught GW's JAG having more trouble smacking Ecurie Charleston's nice looking Ferrari.










Note you can also see a crowd around Asylum Racings beautiful Corvette Roadster.

Hey Aurora its all yours babe 

TJET Fans I caught both of Team Voeglin's Corvettes right at the end of the 11th hour blasting down the back straight. They couldn't have better position for the final hour if the planned it.










Also shown is Fair and Vanelli racing trading a little paint and HoJoe's Ferrari wisely moving to the outside. Team purple solidly in eighth place is about to pass RMT Sunbeam Tiger. Speaking of Team Purple's Mazda, I caught them giving back a little to MadDod Racing after the Corvette nudged Team Purple in turn 6. I think someone was a tad aggravated

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/PurpleSlamsMaddog.jpg[IMG]

Back to you James

BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller is still working great. It was used to tame Voeglin Racings No 2 Corvette
Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora and Elden.

Well race fans here is the leader board as it stands right now:

[url]http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/11thHour.doc[/url]

That's it for tonight So God Bless and goodnight


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV News Flash The Bubba Report*

Whoo Doggies what a race! Bubba here, Mr TJET dun left this fancy 
typewritter
with a TV screen on it out for Smokey to writ his "race reports" on, but sence
ol Smokey seems ta be a mite under the weather from doin his reportin an a
bottilin and sellin (and samplin) jugs of tha "biofuel" we dun 
brought in the "side
tanks" of the Coyote racin cars, I'll try ta fill in fur him an let 
ya know thet the
"Texas Gang" bin tryin ta stay outa to much truble.....

Yep, thats wright, the Govt dun give us a grant thingie ta use our 
"exprtese" fur
an "alternete fuel sorce", so we dun brung tha still..err "biofuel 
machine" down
an now it is "Cooters Wreckin Yard an Biofuel plant" (ya shoulda seen the
revenuers a cryin), an other than granny puttin a mite to much in her ol Falcon
(dont go a blabbin that them Dublin UFO sitens was really granny - thats why
Coyote dun thunk it mite be a gud ideer ta join us this time, granny mite be a
mite riled after bein a chased by them F 16s - she has to find her 
way home soon?...).

Oh ya, the race, the "12 Hours of GreenRun" sure deserves its repution as "the
best", some mity fine lookin (an FAST) cars, a lot better racin than 
Daytuna and
Sebrin - an we shuld know, Smokey takes us along ta help with his 
"friendly little
poker game", guess since it is so ugly, ya gotta forgive Smokey for 
"forgettin" about
beein the one who slipped Billy Joe Bob that extra ace when them 
French mekhanics
threw the BUGatti in the pot, we kinda figured they did not want 
anythin more ta do with it since
they was all bandaged up from changing out the 4! turbos (one twice 
fur "fun") durin
the race, an herd when they got home they dun took the other one an 
set a record a
290 somthin MPH on ice (tryin to sink it?), an hope they are not too 
mad fur us tellin
them they could get their favorite "food" at McDonalds - just order 
"McSnails".... an
after havin to take all that engine, 4 WD and all that fancy 
"plumbin" out an stuffin tha
ol 454 outta granpa's truck (never been over 10 mph and smokes a mite 
- but "GreenRun
will not have skeeters) an it is still runnin around - just a little 
hard ta pass fur all the smoke.

Then the Jag.... Ol Coyotes Granddaughter is datin the son a one of 
the "country club boys",
and he was a gonna sell it - she talked him into takin it for a "test 
drive", that is why we
had ta let her drive some and put her name on the side (sure hope 
that paint comes off...),
but Coyote thinks it will cool off that "relationship", an is havin a 
good time swappin
stories with that Ron Fellows feller, I guess he is not a "ringer" 
for them Vette boys, since
he drove the car at Sebring, and says he is not in any hurry to get 
home until it quits snowing,
and it is real nice of him to let us sleep under the awning of his 
motorhome (and Billy Joe
Bob swears it was a accident that the chair "happened" to block the 
indoor privy door right
afore his drivin stint), he just keeps a smilin, but if it has 
wheels, he has or can drive it, and
likes embarassin some "EF-R" guy with ol tales from Coyote, an then 
something about them
doin donuts in a ***** Casino parking lot in one of the "show" 
vettes?? (an Coyote may have
a "racin barstool", but he does not even drink, and Mr. Fellows musta 
herd to stay away from
our moonshine...err "biofuel").

An that ol Smokey Yunick Mustang - ya shoulda known even in a race 
with "no rules" that it
woulda been the fastest thing on the track, an poor ol Roger is 
really scrapin up that pretty car
a his tryin to keep it in sight.

Well, Im gonna get back ta watchin more a the action on the track, 
even if it is a mite embarassin
watching our homebrew "thingies" tryin to hang on with some a the 
worlds best racecars, gettin
close to the end of a LONG 12 hours, and the finish should be as 
excitin as the rest a the race!

Hope ta see ya next year!

Bubba, Smokey, Billy Joe Bob, Coyote and the "Texas Gang"


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*12 Hours of GreenRun Hour 12 Results*

Good evening TJET race fans we are back with the end of the race.

Before we get started we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
http://www.bat-jet.com
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
http://www.budshocars.com/
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
http://www.candrhoracing.com/
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
http://www.rmtcustoms.com/
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Hour 12 has been a doozy there has been some great racing at front pack. As expected Rocket City won no surprises there. Here they are in the Winners Circle.










The battle between Corrie Motors Ford Prototype and Voeglin's No 2 Corvette and GW ( which should have been Carpenter Motors) Porsche was fierce. Unfortunately the Porsche made the first of several mistakes. Both the Ford Prototype and the Corvette made a couple mistakes also. >From the picture taken by Aurora you will see . . .











And if you thought that battle was close look at RMT Racing and Carpenters JAG only an inch between the two


Now lets go to Aurora.

Thanks James my sister Elden Caught the winner at the 12th hour here










Thanks sis. I capture the 4th place finisher GC's Porsche a lap down from 2nd and 3rd coming into turn 6 behind him is Corrie Motors Gold GT40 and the beautiful Engvall Ferrari










Thanks sis, I got into position and caught the rest of the field here










You will see that the battle for 5th was tight with Voeglin's Corvette 3 having a great run making up a lap and just squeaking by Coyote JAG. You can also see the 7th place Engvall red Gt40 which has had a great run but the increase in temperature affected their suspension and the had problems coming out of the lat turn into the main straight.


Back to you James

BRP 80-120 Nitro Stage I Adjustable controller worked great through the whole race and it was instrumental in the great runs by Voeglin's No 3 Corvette at the end.

Thanks everyone

Well race fans here is the final leader board

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/12thHour.doc

We will be back with continuing coverage of the 12 Hours of GreenRun. We still have the consolation race and the Concourse d' elegance contest to go so stay tuned to HOTV

Good night and God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*HOTV 12 Hours of GreenRun Consolations Race*

Good evening TJET race fans. Tom TJET here with Aurora Cannon, here sister Elden and Smokey Hughes in the infield.

The consolation race is three 30 min heats run by all the cars that did not qualify for the big race. We have 10 cars entered today.

Vanelli Racing's blue and orange No 5 GT40
Red Bulls gold No 12 Porsche
Albert Racings No 27 Porsche 904
MadDog 420's blue Shelby Daytona Cobra
Red Bulls blue and white Corvette
Ecurie Romains blue with light blue flames JAG
Falstaff Racings good looking red, white and gold GT40
Ecurie Charleston yellow Ferrari 250 GT
Fair Racings great looking blue Shelby Cobra
Mongrel Racings Holman and Moody Challenger Ford Falcon

Lets get to round one and go to Aurora

Thanks James. Round one ended up with Vanelli Racing out in front by 4 sections. I caught them coming into the final turn on the 8th lap coming inside Red Bull Racings No 1 Corvette.










Also shown in the foreground is Mongrel Racings Ford Falcon trying to make a move on Fair Racings Shelby Cobra

Aurora this is Smokey it does my old heart good to see the Falcon putting a move on the Cobra. Got to love both those cars.

Our next picture which I got all by my lonesome  It shows the second place No 12 Porsche passing the sixth place EC blue flamed JAG.










Back to you Aurora.

Thanks Smokey

The next photo my sister Elden caught the third place Porsche form Albert Racing passing MadDogs Cobra also shown is Falstaff's GT40










Back to you James

Thanks Aurora. Here is how everyone stands after the first round:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/Consolation Race.doc

Round two had Vanelli Racing out in front by a lap and Elden Cannon caught them with this shot










Lets go to Aurora for the next photo

Thanks James. This photo caught Red Bull's Porsche pushing hard out of the final turn into the main straight. It shows Falstaff's GT40 moving over and Mongrel's Ford Falcon coming into the final turn. In the background is Ecurie Charleston's Ferrari moving up to third and Albert Racing's Porsche slipping back fifth.










Smokey got the next picture

Hey Aurora you better look out old Smokey is starting to get that hang of this fancy camera. I caught MadDog driving like crazy to move into 4th place and look at that Shelby running down the JAG.










Back to you James.

TJET Race Fans here is how they stand at the end of Round Two:

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/Consolation Race-2.doc

The final round had a few surprises. Red Bull's daughter team Ecurie Charleston pulled ahead to take second. Fair Racing's Cobra came to live and moved up to 7th from the cellar. MadDog and Albert battled it out and Albert came out on top in fourth. Vanelli Racing maintained his lead to take the cup but if there had been a few more heats that yellow Ferrari would have given them a run for their money.

Aurora got the final shot of Vanelli headed to the finish line and the winners circle,










In the background you can see the blue flamed JAG and the Red Bull Corvette and to the left is Falstaff's GT40.

The last picture of the night Smokey caught the second place Ferrari blasting down the back stretch with the Red Bull Porsche and Fair Racing's Shelby in the background.

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/Consi-R3-2nd.jpg

Here is final standings of the night.

[url]http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/Consolation%20Race-3.doc[/url]

Race Fans before we say good night we need to thank our sponsors who make this great hobby what it is and help make these cars run as good as they do.

MEV makers of great TJET Bodies and purveyor of Vincent Wheels
[url]http://www.tjets.com/[/url]
BRP Superb resin bodies and home of the NITRO Controller
[url]http://www.bat-jet.com[/url]
BUD's HO when you say Bud you've said it all in HO
[url]http://www.budshocars.com/[/url]
C&R Racing Great waterslide decals and more
[url]http://www.candrhoracing.com/[/url]
Chris DeAngelis (Note his new springs are not on his website yet)
[url]http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/[/url] 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO
[url]http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM[/url]
JW TJET Speed Parts official Garage at Green Run Speedway and makers of great aftermarket parts.
[url]http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm[/url]
RMT home of the Car Model CDs and some great resin bodies to boot
[url]http://www.rmtcustoms.com/[/url]
Slot Bubbas an up and coming new comer to the Resin Body market
[url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url]

Well foks that it . . . 

James! James! There is one heck of a rukus going over at the Tech Tent I can here them ALabama Boys yellen all the over here. I think I'll just mozy over to the tech tent and see whats going on.

Thanks Smokey, Thats it for now we will continue with complete coverage of teh final Tech an more

Good night for now and God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Concorse d' elegance Web Site*

Hi everyone,

I have just about finished the web site and you can take a look here. Once finished our special guest judge will judge the best looking car.

http://www.vabeachho.com/12hrsGreenRun/Concourse/


Roger Corrie


----------

